# How to obtain Easdale's Red Shoes from Naxos in USA?



## Clueless in Seattle (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm an old guy disabled by worsening chronic illnesses so don't have that many years left to me. And there's one piece that I'd like to be able to hear again in a clean recording before I kick the bucket.

Back in the sixties I bought a Columbia LP of Brain Easdale's _The Red Shoes Ballet_, performed by the St. Louis Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Golschmann. I just loved that piece (still do) and I ended up wearing that record out playing and replaying it. I still have the LP, but it is so worn and scratched up now that it's unlistenable. And, truth be told, these days I listen to my music almost exclusively via my antique hand-me-down laptop, since I spend the better part of my time resting in bed now.

So I started Googling around and was excited at finding that Naxos offers that track for download on their website.

But my excitement was shortlived. At the bottom right of the page I found this caveat:



> Not available in the United States, Australia and Singapore due to possible copyright restrictions. Exclusively available for streaming and download. Not available on CD.


I'd so like to be able to listen to a clean copy of this piece again before I finally croak so I'm seeking advice on how I might obtain it as a FLAC file or CD (or even an MP3).

Will in Seattle
a.k.a. "Clueless"

P.S. I have found other renditions of The Red Shoes ballet by other orchestras, but they don't have the same magic for me as that recording I first heard over 50 years ago. I did find a youtube video of the Golschmann recording, but it is low quality and sounds as if it had been transferred from an old scratchy LP like mine.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try https://www.amazon.com/Red-Shoes-Gr..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=2J825ZEFXC7YG4ZV6BV2 for a second hand copy. See http://www.soundtrackcollector.com/title/7640/Red+Shoes,+The for a track listing.


----------



## Clueless in Seattle (Jul 4, 2016)

By god you nailed it, Taggart!

I just ordered it; thanks a million, 

Will in Seattle
a.k.a. "Clueless"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Clueless in Seattle said:


> By god you nailed it, Taggart!
> 
> I just ordered it; thanks a million,
> 
> ...


Another happy member.


----------

